# Hi



## Stevedunn (26 Sep 2013)

Hi,


I've been looking for a machine shop in Suffolk to machine some plastic end caps for some rollers I am making. Have had some very expensive quotes as I only need a few to start with.

They can be machined from nylon or PVC. They need to fit 80mm alloy tubing with a 8mm axel hole and bearing recess each side.

Was wondering if anyone on here would be interested in making me some if I supplied the material. Would be paying. Looking to get my own mini lathe when I can afford one!

Thanks

Steve


----------



## flh801978 (29 Sep 2013)

Yes I can do you those if you wish

Ian


----------



## kostello (29 Sep 2013)

Had you thought of a roller skate wheel?

Must be about the right size...


----------

